# Experience of finding job offshore



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Hello,
I am a software professional. When I initially started thinking about moving to Australia, I was told by many that employers there do not entertain your application unless you have the visa. I was contacted by some consultants through seek.com but none of them was keen after knowing I do not have a PR.

This made me apply for PR.

Now, I see most of the people having visas first make a move and then search a job after reaching there. So, I want to know if getting a job from offshore not possible even when you have PR.

Few thoughts that come to my mind:

1. Is it possible to get a job without resigning if you take 3-4 weeks leave and be available in Aus for the selection process?

2. If moving first is the only option, do Australian employers only(and happily) hire people without jobs? If you look at employment scenario in India, finding a job if you are unemployed is difficult. You need to answer many questions in the interview if you are not employed.

3. Does not having a job become sort of disadvantage while negotiating the salary?

4. Should one move with the first offer in hand and then keep switching if required?


If anybody has experience of finding a job from offshore, please share.

Thanks!


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I am a software professional. When I initially started thinking about moving to Australia, I was told by many that employers there do not entertain your application unless you have the visa. I was contacted by some consultants through seek.com but none of them was keen after knowing I do not have a PR.
> 
> This made me apply for PR.
> ...


Hi aanchalk,

I have applied 50+ jobs from Seek.com.au from India. I am lucky to receive replies for some of the applications. All of the replies have the same answer, please let us know when you move to Melbourne.

My experience so far on the job search from offshore is - Australians need the person physically present in Australia, only then they will be atleast willing to have a look at your application. They conduct a face-face interview with the candidate so that they are sure that the right candidate is being picked-up. The moment they see that the phone number or the address is not from Australia, they usually ignore, some take time to reply saying that the application is not successful and some recruiters will ask us to contact them once we are there. Another point I have observed is that, there is a tough competition and most of the recruiters are interested in the candidates "ready to join". They don't want to wait for lonnnng 2-months period (notice period) when there are other people ready available.

I have couple of my friends in Melbourne & Sydney who had similar kind of situation and got job offers once they moved in there.

Trust this helps.

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> 
> I have applied 50+ jobs from Seek.com.au from India. I am lucky to receive replies for some of the applications. All of the replies have the same answer, please let us know when you move to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aparna! moving there for 3-4 weeks can be managed but resigning without having another job sounds scary even if people say that you get a job within a month.

It is indeed surprising that the whole industry is working in this mode. 'Ready to join' sounds strange. In India, even if you are ready to join, companies take at least a week to process the offer even after you have been selected.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Even if it is Ready to Join, it will take atleast one week for the process to complete. And ready to join jobs are there according to your skills. There are few high skills required for the job and you met those requirement very well, then Yes you will be ready to join.
Permanent jobs may take sometime for the processing of your application as in India. But in AUS a lot of contract jobs will be there and initially you can get into those. 
Even I have given 2 interviews and went upto last round and everything was good. But atlast one company has taken local candidate saying that you are really good but they have chosen localite. 
Another company director directly said that to contact them when I am there and when I dont have any job. 
So basically if you say you are in Job they think that you will take sometime to put papers and have to serve the notice period and have to join, which they think they can get another candidate who can join immediately. 
So catch hold of few of the consultancies and tell them that you are already in Notice period and will join the job immediately then they will take you, and if it is feasible for you also.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ans below;



aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I am a software professional. When I initially started thinking about moving to Australia, I was told by many that employers there do not entertain your application unless you have the visa. I was contacted by some consultants through seek.com but none of them was keen after knowing I do not have a PR.
> 
> This made me apply for PR.
> ...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

SGAus said:


> Ans below;


Thanks it helps!


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> 
> I have applied 50+ jobs from Seek.com.au from India. I am lucky to receive replies for some of the applications. All of the replies have the same answer, please let us know when you move to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


How about the posters on this forum coming from the European countries .. mostly from UK, Ireland, and I believe Scotland who have been able to get jobs while never being in Australia? Most if not all are being sponsored by the employer. I am not sure what occupations or industry the jobs were for. But from what a HR recruiter told me from Australia while I was there was that only specialized/experts in their field are likely the ones that get interviewed over the phone/skype and get the offer while never having to be in Australia yet. Also, jobs in industries where this is clearly a shortage, Australian companies are probably more willing to recruit from abroad without those people being in Australia yet.

I would say it greatly depends what industry you work in and if there is a shortage of people with that exact skills or experience that they can't find locally yet and are willing to recruit the person from abroad without meeting them in person. It doesn't hurt to apply online while still being overseas and see what happens. It's free and what is probably being wasted is your time and effort sending and filling out forms with contact information.


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi aanchalk,
thanks for bringing up this topic.
We faced the same issue offshore. tried contacting all our contacts. everybody said the same thing, contact me when you come here. my husband was sceptical about moving without an offer in hand. even if we got through, the next big hurdle was my hubby's 3 mth notice period. no one would wait for more than 1 month. one recruiter actually expected him to join within 1 week. so he has finally put down his papers and is serving his 3 mth notice. should be free by sept and then move and lookout for jobs there. we had the same Qs as u have.
taking a leave for a mth and hunting. our bargaining power goes down if we are jobless.
hope this new financial year starting july'12 brings in loads of opportunities for all of us.
good luck with your hunt


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

sb2010 said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> thanks for bringing up this topic.
> We faced the same issue offshore. tried contacting all our contacts. everybody said the same thing, contact me when you come here. my husband was sceptical about moving without an offer in hand. even if we got through, the next big hurdle was my hubby's 3 mth notice period. no one would wait for more than 1 month. one recruiter actually expected him to join within 1 week. so he has finally put down his papers and is serving his 3 mth notice. should be free by sept and then move and lookout for jobs there. we had the same Qs as u have.
> taking a leave for a mth and hunting. our bargaining power goes down if we are jobless.
> ...



What I heard is that from August opportunities become less. And from Sept there will be very minimal opportunities. So start searching from 3 to 4 weeks before his notice period ends.


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks SGAus, i was thinking the same thing. in july-aug if he is lucky to get an offer from offshore, he can say that he can come in 1 mth(with just one mth of n.p. to go). but again offshore hunting is a tough one. fingers crossed.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

jb12 said:


> How about the posters on this forum coming from the European countries .. mostly from UK, Ireland, and I believe Scotland who have been able to get jobs while never being in Australia? Most if not all are being sponsored by the employer. I am not sure what occupations or industry the jobs were for. But from what a HR recruiter told me from Australia while I was there was that only specialized/experts in their field are likely the ones that get interviewed over the phone/skype and get the offer while never having to be in Australia yet. Also, jobs in industries where this is clearly a shortage, Australian companies are probably more willing to recruit from abroad without those people being in Australia yet.
> 
> I would say it greatly depends what industry you work in and if there is a shortage of people with that exact skills or experience that they can't find locally yet and are willing to recruit the person from abroad without meeting them in person. It doesn't hurt to apply online while still being overseas and see what happens. It's free and what is probably being wasted is your time and effort sending and filling out forms with contact information.


What you have said is absolutely right. ....When I was working there I have seen oracle and IBM recruiting candidates from Phillipines, interviewing candidates in Phillipines and just come to AUS and start working here for the skill called Oracle CCB. Even this is happening in SAP industry in Accenture Australia.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sb2010 said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> thanks for bringing up this topic.
> We faced the same issue offshore. tried contacting all our contacts. everybody said the same thing, contact me when you come here. my husband was sceptical about moving without an offer in hand. even if we got through, the next big hurdle was my hubby's 3 mth notice period. no one would wait for more than 1 month. one recruiter actually expected him to join within 1 week. so he has finally put down his papers and is serving his 3 mth notice. should be free by sept and then move and lookout for jobs there. we had the same Qs as u have.
> taking a leave for a mth and hunting. our bargaining power goes down if we are jobless.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your exp.


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

Academia is one field where you can get a job while being offshore


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Naom said:


> Academia is one field where you can get a job while being offshore


It is not impossible to get a job from overseas, so it is definitely worth trying. This is my personal experience, and i was successful. A few of my friends have got offshore interviews too, although I agree that 90% of recruiters will ask you to come for face to face interviews.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Naom said:


> Academia is one field where you can get a job while being offshore



Do you have any information/experience on how to proceed, my husband is very keen to get into academics esp. ANU?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I am a software professional. When I initially started thinking about moving to Australia, I was told by many that employers there do not entertain your application unless you have the visa. I was contacted by some consultants through seek.com but none of them was keen after knowing I do not have a PR.
> 
> This made me apply for PR.
> ...


Excellent well framed questions that many people will have on their mind to ask.


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Do you have any information/experience on how to proceed, my husband is very keen to get into academics esp. ANU?


The best way would be to check vacancies on the ANU website. Does your husband have a PhD from abroad?

I have a PhD and post doc from Europe (Netherlands and Switzerland respectively) and I decided to apply for permanent academic positions in Australia. I made several applications offshore but only had interviews with some. These interviews were over Skype and comprised of mainly abstract high level questions (what is your teaching philosophy, etc). What I understood was that universities also give preference to candidates who have PhD degrees from Australia or are internal candidates.

In the end it all worked out and I got an offer.

You could also check jobs.ac.uk and chronicle forums. I could help more if I knew your husbands academic area.


----------



## rako2002 (Aug 19, 2010)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I am a software professional. When I initially started thinking about moving to Australia, I was told by many that employers there do not entertain your application unless you have the visa. I was contacted by some consultants through seek . com but none of them was keen after knowing I do not have a PR.
> 
> This made me apply for PR.
> ...




Hi guys,

I applied for 18 jobs from seek . com . au, received one negative reply, one reply that my cv will be forwarded to a client, but also one reply (coming from global corporation) was to invite me for an interview. This led to a full recruitment process (with myself being offshore all the time) which finished with an offer and I am moving to OZ very soon. Worth to mention is that I started looking for a job already after I got my visa (175).

thanks,
rako


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

rako2002 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for 18 jobs from seek . com . au, received one negative reply, one reply that my cv will be forwarded to a client, but also one reply (coming from global corporation) was to invite me for an interview. This led to a full recruitment process (with myself being offshore all the time) which finished with an offer and I am moving to OZ very soon. Worth to mention is that I started looking for a job already after I got my visa (175).
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rako! It is indeed encouraging to see your post.

How long did it take from the time you started applying for jobs? If you do not mind, can you please share your domain and role?

Is your employer also providing some initial accommodation and relocation expenses?


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rako2002 (Aug 19, 2010)

aanchalk said:


> Congratulations Rako! It is indeed encouraging to see your post.
> 
> How long did it take from the time you started applying for jobs? If you do not mind, can you please share your domain and role?
> 
> ...


I was looking for a job for about 3-4 months, then recruitment process took another months. I am an IT consultant specializing in databases.

Yes, my employer is providing airfare for my family and initial accommodation.

good luck!


----------



## anita82 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello,

I'm flying to Melbourne at the end of October to settle permanently there (176 PR visa) and I was thinking to apply for some jobs while still offshore and mention my flight date. 
When do you think this is the best time to do that? I was thinking of September, is there any point to start earlier?

Rako, congrats and good luck at your new job


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rako2002 said:


> I was looking for a job for about 3-4 months, then recruitment process took another months. I am an IT consultant specializing in databases.
> 
> Yes, my employer is providing airfare for my family and initial accommodation.
> 
> good luck!


Congrats rako..I believe database market is quite hot out there...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## agprabhakar (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm onshore in Sydney after getting my 175 PR (took vacation and still not resigned back in India), already been here for 2 weeks. So far 50 plus applications made through seek, but no positive reply. I'm basically from Telecom field

Can anyone provide some consultacy details, who can help securing me a job?


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmmm interesting..

I am a SAP consultant waiting for 175 now..Spoken to a few consultants and all of them want me to be onshore.

Intersting thing is .. they want me to resign and would set up a phone conversation..but the final offer only after i land in aus.

"Aus culture of job offer is meet and handpshake" and hence the advise.

In IT , i do NOT see major hurdles in finding a job anyway especially if u are from SAP.


----------



## agprabhakar (Feb 26, 2012)

SAP skillset is a hotcake here.  You can get offers easily here.

Anyone have ideas about Telecom requirements and the related consultancies?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

Any one has any idea about the job vacancies for SAS(Statistical Analytic Software) profile.

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

IT jobs (over all) in media/comm, mining, insurance sector are doing good...atleast that is what i have heard from my sources in Aus. As far as Job hunting goes....i would say its a step-by-step procedure which would start from your home country. 
- start early...may be once CO is assigned (for those applied and waiting for CO to be assigned)
- start looking in job portals and check the trend in market. if you have to work on CV format, make the necessary changes. if you have worked on 2/3/4 different skills, m sure not many would be interested in all of them...so prepare 2/3 versions.
- once you have visa granted, start applying. That would at least give you an edge because now you are few steps closer to leaving your home country and landing in Aus. 
- Needless to say, once you have visa and some advancement in your job discussion, you can always work on your arrival date to Aus.
- Worst case worse, even if you don't break the ice from your home country.... go ahead with out job in Aus. Be confident and m sure the home work you had done in past would help you. Start all over again and keep in mind what others have already said in this thread

At least this is what I am planning to do. Things might change in coming days....


----------



## Gayatri_2012 (Jul 17, 2012)

agprabhakar said:


> SAP skillset is a hotcake here.  You can get offers easily here.
> 
> Anyone have ideas about Telecom requirements and the related consultancies?



Thats Good to hear. My husband and I are both SAP consultants.. looking for jobs from India. We have a PR already..

hope we get a break soon...


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's one positive news for offshore job hunters. you CAN get one from india. just keep trying and don't give up. Nothing is impossible.

Well, the most important thing is your availability to join ASAP. companies were looking for ppl willing to join within a month. 
since my hubby had 3 mths notice period. first thing he did was resigned as soon as we got the PR and then hunt while on notice period. 

BTW the new financial year starts in July, so that's when you need to venture into the job market and broadcast yourself.

SEEK is the best place to start with...apply to as many jobs as you can.
Tell them that you have been granted a PR (in BOLD letters ) That makes them go ahead and atleast have a look at your resume. Also, observe which recruitment agency is advertising most of the jobs in your field. try to get in touch with them directly. tell them your case and that you hold a PR and are willing to join immediately. They'll certainly try their best to get you one.

LinkedIn is another place you need to keep updated. get some referals from seniors you've worked with. so whenever recruiters look at your profile, they get to see references on the spot. its not a bad idea to add recruiters to your contacts. they'll accept it .Show off as much as you can on your profile.


----------



## Vladimir1986 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Even if coming in Australia without a job can be scary there are also great options there like profesional coaching. I turned to profesional coaching when I had only one month left in Australia to be sponsored. If not, I would had to flown back to Moscow (great city by the way but winter is too cold  ). It worked perfectly for me and I recommend you Australiance: just contact them!

Good luck with your job researches everyone!

Best regards,

Vladimir


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

Friends,
I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
I am an Analytics professional with good experience in Business Intelligence (MicroStrategy, SQL) and Statistical programming (SAS and SPSS). I am married and my wife is working as well.
With no luck for a month, I am thinking of resigning in the first week of April and migrate to Australia in June. I will continue to hunt as I still have around 2 and a half months before moving. My wife, however, will stay back in India till I secure a job.
I would really appreciate if you advice on how wise my decision is and what should be my next plan of action. It will be of great help if you could share some contacts so that I can talk to them directly.
Thanks in advance…….


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Congrats for ur Visa.
I too am from the same technology as yours.It wise for you to come here, get a job and then call your wife. 

Its difficult to get a job sitting in India but please be sure it wont be very easy to get one as soon as you arrive here. I am not disappointing you but just making you aware of the facts. But the point is you will surely get one, it might take some time but will surely get one. If I get to know of some opportunities in SAS I would let you know. If you want we can do an offile chat with some details of the job market here in SAS. There is a thread in the forum regarding SAS opportunity you can check that too.Do look at seek.com.au to get to know the kind of jobs in SAS here. I can give you some pointers on the type to skill set required here in SAS. 

Thanks!!
-Jas





Kevin_ind said:


> Friends,
> I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
> It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
> I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
> ...


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Kevin!
Congrats on your visa!
I think your plan is perfect.
We were in the same situation as you last year.
We both were working. my hubby quit and continued job hunt from offshore during notice period. fortunately he got through one from offshore!!(so dont give up hopes on offshore hunt.) all interviews were telephonic and documents were scanned and sent across...
So I quit my job too and eventually we ended up travelling together to sydney.

companies in australia prefer a person who is willing to join in 1 month and most of the companies i know in india have 2-3 mth notice period.
so extensively hunt when you are towards the end of your notice period.
and if you are fit for the job, they will give you a chance.

good luck



Kevin_ind said:


> Friends,
> I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
> It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
> I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
> ...


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

jas131 and sb2010,

Thanks a ton for your advice. Your post really helped in clearing some air around my job hunt strategy.
I will continue with my plan.......... Will post again if I have any other questions.


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Good Info*

Thats quite an info to startup.

I received my grant last week.. need to resign and look out for Job.. I am from Bangalore working as System Administrator - UNIX. Anybody in the same stream looking out for job?

I got NSW SS. Planning to move in July/Aug.

Regards


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone suggest (may be expats already in Australia) what should be the bare minimum salary to stay with a family of 4 in nearby places (Marrickville, sydenham, Parramatta etc ) of Sydney or Melbourne?
I know it is difficult to answer this question, but if I can get a rough estimate also, it would help me negotiate with the employers. I have just started my job hunting via seek.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

subscribing to this thread...


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Finding a job???*

Hi All,

I got my grant 2 weeks ago and have started searching from offshore. I plan to move to Melbourne in the first week of July. I have not received any calls so far in spite of providing a skype number, mentioning that I will be able to join within a month etc. 

I am into project management and I get to hear that it is extremely difficult if not impossible to get project management opportunities.

Need experts in the forum to please advise me.

Thanks,
RBang


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Joining in one month is the long time for the Australians and they wont wait for such a long time. Many companies there need people joining in a week or two.

Skype number works great. If you atleast receive the calls from consultancies asking for your where abouts then you are good. Means someone is considering your resume and you are good to go. Normally in Australia after you apply for every job you need to call to that consultancy and discuss about your resume, then only they will consider that you are some good fit for the job you applied for. For every job you apply you need to call the consultancy and say that you applied and looking for the job. As consultancies get a large volume of resumes you need to call them and remind them then only they will pull up yours and scrutinize thoroughly.






RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant 2 weeks ago and have started searching from offshore. I plan to move to Melbourne in the first week of July. I have not received any calls so far in spite of providing a skype number, mentioning that I will be able to join within a month etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

Guys, I need some help here. I moved to Australia in FEB 2013 and am yet to land in a job. I worked as a BA for 5+ years for a well known company and that includes 3 yrs of exp in US as well. But after moving to Melbourne, I am yet to find a BA/SA job. I have applied for hundreds of jobs thru seek and do get few calls from some recruiters. They say they are impressed with my resume and will schedule an interview but they do not come back after that. Wondering if this has something to do with my CV or it is because of lack of local exp. Please suggest.....


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Indie said:


> Guys, I need some help here. I moved to Australia in FEB 2013 and am yet to land in a job. I worked as a BA for 5+ years for a well known company and that includes 3 yrs of exp in US as well. But after moving to Melbourne, I am yet to find a BA/SA job. I have applied for hundreds of jobs thru seek and do get few calls from some recruiters. They say they are impressed with my resume and will schedule an interview but they do not come back after that. Wondering if this has something to do with my CV or it is because of lack of local exp. Please suggest.....


Hi Indie, 

I can imagine how difficult it would be survive in such phase of life. 

I am a software engg and flying to Mel on 19 June. No success at the job front so far. I have left it to destiny at the moment  It's hardly possible to attract OZ employers sitting offshore. Will be trying my luck once I reach there.

I may not be the right one to suggest anything here but here are my two cents...

Did you try calling them back and asking for a reason why they never came back? It's important to know the reason to make the appropriate corrections in your CV.

Do you modify your cover letter and CV according to the JD before applying?

You can try changing the content of cover letter and see it that works. Most of the times it's your cover letter that is referred by the recruiters, resume comes later.

Lastly, I wish you all the very best for your job search and I am sure your will soon grab a better opportunity. Hold On mate! :thumb:


Cheers!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I am so happy today that I received 3 calls from recruiters while I am still in Europe.
Tomorrow I have a skype interview.

I am not setting expectations from them but at least it is a positive sign that they consider my CV even offshore. I hope this situation will be better when I will be in Sydney in August. Still, fingers-crossed


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Goran said:


> I am so happy today that I received 3 calls from recruiters while I am still in Europe.
> Tomorrow I have a skype interview.
> 
> I am not setting expectations from them but at least it is a positive sign that they consider my CV even offshore. I hope this situation will be better when I will be in Sydney in August. Still, fingers-crossed


That's a great news buddy... all the best for your interview! can you please share your profile? do you belong to IT?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> That's a great news buddy... all the best for your interview! can you please share your profile? do you belong to IT?


Thanks. Sure. I am an IT professional. 262113 Systems Administrator.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Goran said:


> Thanks. Sure. I am an IT professional. 262113 Systems Administrator.


Thanks. That's cool man...

where did you get this call from? seek.com?


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*SAP Jobs*

I want to ask all senior expats here participating actively or passively in this thread about SAP market in Aus.

I have some points where i need clarifications:-

a) How is the SAP job market in Aus?

b) Which module is very popular there means very often there is a requirement against that module. (People who landed already in Aus can tell me this).

c) Which state in Aus we can find more jobs related with SAP(IT companies or Others like say Manufacturing companies etc)?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice you see lots of positive experiences


----------

